# grand vista floor plan and other questions



## chimommy (Apr 2, 2012)

we have rented a 3bedroom villa... just wondering if all the 3 bedroom units are the same or if they have different floor plans.  We requested a unit in building 79 or 84.. so we could be by the pool.  anyone have other suggestions as far as room request? would a different building be better?  My husband and I  will be traveling with my parents, brother and my 2 small kids (both under 3yrs)

Thanks!


----------



## TSPam (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi,
I try to stay in Buildings 82,83, or 87 because those buildings have three bedroom units that have a foyer entrance with a studio on one side and a dedicated 2 bedroom on the other side. All of the rooms have the same view. In the newer buildings the 3 bedroom units are on the end and so sometimes the view of the second bedroom is not so good.
The units i have stayed in have a King master with a daybed like lounger that works well for a little one if you like. A second bedroom with two doubles and a separate studio with a king, a fold out, its own balcony, and a mini fridge and microwave.
I think that there are also units with a King master and then a room with two queens and a room with two doubles.
I would call G.vista and ask to talk to rooms control. They can tell you all about the rooms in each building including if the balconies are screened or not.


----------



## Mamianka (Apr 2, 2012)

chimommy said:


> we have rented a 3bedroom villa... just wondering if all the 3 bedroom units are the same or if they have different floor plans.  We requested a unit in building 79 or 84.. so we could be by the pool.  anyone have other suggestions as far as room request? would a different building be better?  My husband and I  will be traveling with my parents, brother and my 2 small kids (both under 3yrs)
> 
> Thanks!



I thought that *I* wanted to be near the pool, too - since I had a knee replacement last year, and we went there in November.  I was walking great by then (not when we booked) but the Boom, Boom, Boom music and shrieking from the pool area was not what I expected (until 10 or 11 at night, I think).  Other buildings are also close to the action- but do not overlook the noise and thumping.  And I do not hate music - we are professional classical musicians!  There is another pool across the way - I am not recalling all the building numbers right now - and THAT one is the quieter one - and there is supposed to be a VERY quiet one at the golf course, but that is further away from the central portion of the place.  You will love it - it is very nice - but the *near the pool* thing was not a good idea for *us*.

Mamianka


----------



## brigechols (Apr 2, 2012)

chimommy said:


> we have rented a 3bedroom villa... just wondering if all the 3 bedroom units are the same or if they have different floor plans.  We requested a unit in building 79 or 84.. so we could be by the pool.  anyone have other suggestions as far as room request? would a different building be better?  My husband and I  will be traveling with my parents, brother and my 2 small kids (both under 3yrs)
> 
> Thanks!



There are dedicated 3 bedroom units (single entry point into the villa) and 3 bedroom lockoff units described by a previous poster (entrance into a foyer with a separate door for the two bedroom unit and a separate door for the studio). With small kids, I prefer the dedicated 3 bedroom units. 

Building 79 and 84 are near the Copa Loca bar and grill and the  "quieter" pool. Building 80 and 81 are located closer to the Village Center and the "noisier" pool. Building 97 and 98 are located closer to the "very quiet" pool.


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 18, 2013)

*dedicated 3 BR*

Does anyone know which buildings have the dedicated 3BR villas?  I thought when I made my reservation for next year, the agent told me buildings 79, 84, and ... 86? are the only buildings with dedicated 3BR units, but I'm not really sure.

I just called the front desk and the person there told me 3BR units were scattered throughout the resort. When I repeated that I wanted to know about the DEDICATED 3BR villas, ones that weren't lockoffs, he just said 77,78, and another building didn't have any lockoffs.  So i just said "So you don't know then.  Ok." and hung up.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 18, 2013)

As far as I am aware, only 77, 78, 85 and 86 have dedicated 2BR and 3BR units. All other buildings on the property have lock off units or dedicated 1BR units. Still not sure where those dedicated 1BR units are. There are some quasi dedicated 2BR units in other buildings but those are just the 2BR master side of the 3BR lock off.

So if you want a dedicated 3BR unit, you will have to ask for building 77, 78, 85 or 86.


----------



## disneymom1 (Mar 18, 2013)

I spoke with the pre arrival department last week.  I was informed that they try to match the reservation code (i.e. lock off or nonlockoff).  They will try to honor requests for a different room configuration, but  it is not guaranteed.

The three bedroom units are popular and I was advised they only very rarely split up a 3 bedroom into a 2 bedroom and a studio.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 18, 2013)

disneymom1 said:


> I spoke with the pre arrival department last week.  I was informed that they try to match the reservation code (i.e. lock off or nonlockoff).  They will try to honor requests for a different room configuration, but  it is not guaranteed.
> 
> The three bedroom units are popular and I was advised they only very rarely split up a 3 bedroom into a 2 bedroom and a studio.



This is good to know. I can see them not wanting to break up a 3BR lock off and give someone the 2BR side of a 3BR that has been confirmed in to a 2BR lock off unit. It makes unit placement confusing and messy. Though as I understood they pretty much used the 2BR lock off and non lock off units (as well as the 3BR ones interchangeably. So if you had a 2BR lock off on your confirmation, you could request a dedicated unit. The same went for a 3BR unit. In fact I know in 2009 that we had a confirmation in to a ZZAA (lockoff 2BR) unit, we requested and received a dedicated 2BR unit. So it does seem as you say that they have leeway.

I am sure that the 3BR units are a little tougher since there are fewer of them and the dedicated unit has an extra bed in the second bedroom, so there might be more competition for those few dedicated 3BR units.

NboroGirl, do you know what the unit code is on your exchange? Was it an exchange or are you staying on your owner week. Being an owner will help you with any request you make, so if it is an II exchange, be sure to let them know you are an owner when you make your villa request.


----------



## JPrisco (Mar 18, 2013)

I recently exchanged my MHZ 1BR platinum for a 3BR MGV for Feb school break next year.  Great trade.  My code is ZZAO and when I look up the ressie on Marriott it shows that it is a lockoff.
Does every building except 77, 78, 85 and 86 have 3BR lock outs - or are there some buildings without a 3BR?
Thanks
JP


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 18, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> NboroGirl, do you know what the unit code is on your exchange? Was it an exchange or are you staying on your owner week. Being an owner will help you with any request you make, so if it is an II exchange, be sure to let them know you are an owner when you make your villa request.



I own a 3BR lockoff.  When I called to make the reservation (my home resort), for 2014, I was told there was only one 3BR unit left to reserve for the week I wanted, and it was a dedicated 3BR, not a lockoff.  I said that was OK and I reserved it.  When I looked at the reservation, it shows that it has 1 King (in one bedroom), 2 queens (in 2nd bedroom) and two doubles (in 3rd bedroom).  I'd prefer the lockoff but there weren't any left to reserve.  Is there any chance I could get a lockoff when I check in?

Does this mean one of the bedrooms doesn't have a mini fridge, microwave, wet bar, etc?  I thought it just meant it didn't have its own entrance.  Which bedroom configuration has the balcony?

Thanks.


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 18, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> NboroGirl, do you know what the unit code is on your exchange? Was it an exchange or are you staying on your owner week. Being an owner will help you with any request you make, so if it is an II exchange, be sure to let them know you are an owner when you make your villa request.



I own a 3BR lockoff.  When I called to make the reservation (my home resort), for 2014, I was told there was only one 3BR unit left to reserve for the week I wanted, and it was a dedicated 3BR, not a lockoff.  I said that was OK and I reserved it.  When I looked at the reservation, it shows that it has 1 King (in one bedroom), 2 queens (in 2nd bedroom) and two doubles (in 3rd bedroom).  I'd prefer the lockoff but there weren't any left to reserve.  Is there any chance I could get a lockoff when I check in?

Does this mean one of the bedrooms doesn't have a mini fridge, microwave, wet bar, etc?  I thought it just meant it didn't have its own entrance.  Which bedroom configuration has the balcony?

Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't believe the dedicated 3BR units have a mini fridge in the third bedroom. Kind of like a dedicated 2BR unit. Though being that you are using your owner week and the larger percentage of lock-off 3BR units at MGV, I think if you call ahead and request a lock-off type unit, that you should be able to get one at checkin.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 18, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> I recently exchanged my MHZ 1BR platinum for a 3BR MGV for Feb school break next year.  Great trade.  My code is ZZAO and when I look up the ressie on Marriott it shows that it is a lockoff.
> Does every building except 77, 78, 85 and 86 have 3BR lock outs - or are there some buildings without a 3BR?
> Thanks
> JP



I think all buildings except for 77, 78, 85 and 86 have 3BR lock off units.


----------



## abg1688 (Mar 18, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I think all buildings except for 77, 78, 85 and 86 have 3BR lock off units.



Are buildings 77, 78, 85, 86 newly renovated?  I have a 3br reservation with code HZZAO.  I wonder whether this is the 3br non-lock off unit?  Which unit is bigger?  I have seen different sqft on the 3br, vary from 1650 to 1750.  

We stayed at building 82 two years ago.  It was great.  But I was told the golf side village was just renovated last September.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 19, 2013)

abg1688 said:


> Are buildings 77, 78, 85, 86 newly renovated?  I have a 3br reservation with code HZZAO.  I wonder whether this is the 3br non-lock off unit?  Which unit is bigger?  I have seen different sqft on the 3br, vary from 1650 to 1750.
> 
> We stayed at building 82 two years ago.  It was great.  But I was told the golf side village was just renovated last September.



This thread shows a list of unit codes and their respective configuration. It appears that ZZAO is a 3BR that locks off in to a 2BR and a studio.

From looking at a 2011 newsletter, it appears that 77 and 78 had a soft goods renovation in the winter of 2010/11. So they are not very recently renovated. The Golfside Village was just very recently renovated, Clubside was done the year prior I believe. So both of those sections should have units in top shape.


----------

